# 1/4" to 5/16", huge price difference



## Midtone (Aug 14, 2012)

Can someone tell me why there is this huge price jump from a 1/4" spiral bit to 5/16"? It is like this with most manufacturers I have seen. There is also a huge jump between a 1/2" and 3/8", same length and shank size. I mean what gives? 3/8" is less metal than 1/2" or did I miss something in school? And 5/16" is barely more than 1/4". It is usually about $30 or $40 more for these bits.

Just wondering if it is because those are the exact size I need so maybe those are sizes that are used alot by many people and that is why the big money difference. Any thoughts?


----------



## Tool Home LLC (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't know the exact reason but good spiral bits are typically solid carbide. If you think about it, a 1/2" shank x 2" long spiral bit of any cutter size up to 1/2" uses the same amount of carbide. There is more machining to make a 1/4" cutter from a 1/2" billet than there is to make a 1/2" cutter.

I'm sure there's also popularity (sales volume) in the mix...


Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

This is just a guess,,,they can make more of the 1/4" and the 1/2" and get the price down not to many routers can take on the Micky mouse 8mm ( 5/16" ) router bits and same for the 3/8" I would say not to many have 8mm router like they do on the other side of the big pond I would say 1 in 5000 in the sates and 1 in 1000 can take on the 3/8" shanks in the states ,way buy a higher price bit when you can get the same thing in the 1/4" and the 1/2" size..

===


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> not to many routers can take on the Micky mouse 8mm ( 5/16" )


Hi Bob

Almost every deWalt can - with the exception of the newer mini trim router, as can all the Bosch plungers, all the Festools, etc. - and you can get the 8mm collets for them in the USA, albeit from a limited number of outlets. 8mm is a common enough shank size in mainland Europe (less so here in the UK), but the shank of an 8mm cutter has 60% greater cross section area tha that of a 1/4in one which makes them a lot stronger and much less likely to break, especially if subjected to rough handling/heavy cuts. Leigh offer 8mm shanks on many of their cutters, or are they "Mickey Mouse" as well?

To the OP

8mm spirals are commonly available from firms who supply industrial solid carbide spirals and such sources may be a better place to look for them. Not sure about pricing in the USA, but here (UK) they seem to fall half way between 1/4in and 1/2in spirals in price

Regards

Pjhil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Phil

In the states 1/4" is 10.50,3/8" is 12.50, 1/2" 14.50 ,solid carbide spirals bits.. no price for 8mm ones..

==


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Midtone said:


> Can someone tell me why there is this huge price jump from a 1/4" spiral bit to 5/16"? It is like this with most manufacturers I have seen. There is also a huge jump between a 1/2" and 3/8", same length and shank size. I mean what gives? 3/8" is less metal than 1/2" or did I miss something in school? And 5/16" is barely more than 1/4". It is usually about $30 or $40 more for these bits.
> 
> Just wondering if it is because those are the exact size I need so maybe those are sizes that are used alot by many people and that is why the big money difference. Any thoughts?


I assume you are referring to the cutting diameter, not shank diameter?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The solid carbide spirals bits are the same diam. as the shank the norm..

===


----------



## Tool Home LLC (Sep 18, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> The solid carbide spirals bits are the same diam. as the shank the norm..
> 
> ===



I understood the OP to be referring to the cutting diameter as well...

I sell router bits and have many of them about 5' from my left shoulder as I type this. It is normal for solid carbide spiral bits to be offered in a range of cutting sizes that are smaller in diameter than the shaft diameter.


Tom


----------



## Midtone (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes I was referring to the diameter. I will be investing in bits that have the same size shank, 3/8 cutter, 3/8 shank. Right now I have some cheapo plunge bits that are 3/8 and 5/16 with 1/2 shanks. I want some spiral bits, but the price jump from 1/4" to 5/16 and 3/8" is shocking. I just don't really see the rationale in such a drastic price difference. I have seen 1/4" spiral bits from one manufacturer sell for $15 and then the 5/16 and 3/8" with the same length of cutter, same length of shank, that sell for $50 to $60. How do they go from $15 to $50 or $60? I would expect that for a cutter that is 1" dia. but not for such incremental increases. It feels like gouging.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes the jump in price from 1/2" shank 1/4" cut to 1/2" shank 5/16" cut does indeed seem crazy as more milling would be required for the 1/4".

MLCS solid carbide router bits

Guess that why I use the 1/4" mostly!


----------



## elrodqfudp (Sep 5, 2011)

I believe that it has more to do with popularity of 1/4 inch bits than anything else.

What do you think?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

elrodqfudp said:


> I believe that it has more to do with popularity of 1/4 inch bits than anything else.
> 
> What do you think?


Perhaps, but that kind of price difference doesn't occur in most other style bits other than the solid carbide!


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

To the OP

Industrial cutter firms like Onsrud offer a range of metric cutters as well as Imperial/inch diameter

My experience of buying industrial carbide tooling was that on straights the price pretty much reflected the volume of carbide material you are buying, but also the larger the diameter the cutter, the longer the cutting edge. An 8mm cutter will have about 60% more material in it for a given cutter length than a 1/4in cutter whilst a 1/2in cutter will have more than four times the raw material for a given cutter length. I've seen solid carbide tooling made and the spirals are initially machined from a relatively soft "clay" before being hardened so machinig costs don't seem to vary much between different sizes of 2-flute spiral. Still doesn't explain the massive differentials you are seeing, though

Regards

Phil


----------

